# Best All In One Liquid Fertilizer?



## tamsin

You need to watch their marketing talk - not all of those are the same. Some say complete/all in one but only have micros. Decide if you need macros too, then check which include them (Flourish doesn't).


----------



## nilocg

Best is always a very subjective thing. While Seachem Flourish comp technically contains macros, functionally the amounts are so small as to really render it as a micronutrient source. 

By way of comparison, if you wanted to add 7ppm of no3(nitrate) to a 10 gallon tank you would need ~2ml of Thrive. If you were to use seachem flourish you would need ~85ml. If you wanted to add 1.3ppm po4 with Thrive would would also use ~2ml, to do this with flourish you would need to add ~378ml. Its a good micronutrient source, just not an all in one(functionally).


----------



## JJ09

I use Seachem Flourish Comprehensive for the micros. I have been curious about the Thrive product but haven't tried it yet. So right now I am still dosing dry ferts separately for macros....


----------



## JusticeBeaver

nilocg said:


> Best is always a very subjective thing. While Seachem Flourish comp technically contains macros, functionally the amounts are so small as to really render it as a micronutrient source.
> 
> By way of comparison, if you wanted to add 7ppm of no3(nitrate) to a 10 gallon tank you would need ~2ml of Thrive. If you were to use seachem flourish you would need ~85ml. If you wanted to add 1.3ppm po4 with Thrive would would also use ~2ml, to do this with flourish you would need to add ~378ml. Its a good micronutrient source, just not an all in one(functionally).


Do you happen to know how much nitrate is in easy green? I was going to measure it but if you know that would be much easier. Also, is there anyway that you could make a dropper cap? I feel like the accuracy of squirt tops is questionable.


----------



## Vinylmation

nilocg said:


> Best is always a very subjective thing. While Seachem Flourish comp technically contains macros, functionally the amounts are so small as to really render it as a micronutrient source.
> 
> By way of comparison, if you wanted to add 7ppm of no3(nitrate) to a 10 gallon tank you would need ~2ml of Thrive. If you were to use seachem flourish you would need ~85ml. If you wanted to add 1.3ppm po4 with Thrive would would also use ~2ml, to do this with flourish you would need to add ~378ml. Its a good micronutrient source, just not an all in one(functionally).


What are the difference between Thrive and Thrive +?


----------



## nilocg

Vinylmation said:


> What are the difference between Thrive and Thrive +?


Here is a good FAQ I wrote a while ago, it should explain everything that you need to know:

"I frequently receive questions regarding the use of Thrive, Thrive+ and ThriveS. The following are a few the most common questions. 

1. Is Thrive and Thrive+ safe for shrimp?

Yes both Thrive and Thrive+ are completely safe for shrimp assuming you dose as suggested and keep up with the suggested water changes.

2. If Thrive and Thrive+ are safe for shrimp then why do you have a shrimp safe version(ThriveS)?

This comes down to a question of the focus of the tank. If shrimp are the focus of the tank then you want to go with ThriveS. If the focus of the tank are plants then go with Thrive or Thrive+. If you have ever had a shrimp focused tank before then you know the importance of water stability. Water changes are important, but they are normally small and infrequent. ThriveS is designed to not increase the necessity of water changes above what would normally be done with good tank maintenance on a shrimp tank. While Thrive and Thrive+ are shrimp safe they are highly concentrated to provide the plants with all the necessary nutrients, which also increases the need for frequent larger water changes.

3. I have a planted tank, what is the difference between Thrive and Thrive+? Which should I use?

Thrive+ is designed for tanks with a ph of around 7 or below. Thrive can be used at any ph level. Thrive+ contains 60% more iron and two forms of nitrogen(organic and inorganic). If you have a higher tech tank with a ph of around 7 or below then go with Thrive+, if not go with Thrive."

Bump:


JusticeBeaver said:


> Do you happen to know how much nitrate is in easy green? I was going to measure it but if you know that would be much easier. Also, is there anyway that you could make a dropper cap? I feel like the accuracy of squirt tops is questionable.


I think its roughly 3-4ppm no3 per dose but I dont know off hand exactly. The pumps arent super accurate but for the majority of uses it works perfectly fine. I dont have any dropper caps, but I know amazon has tons of options for small syringes.


----------



## Vinylmation

So I ended up purchasing Thrive +

Should I continue also using Excel? or only use Thrive + ?


----------



## nilocg

Vinylmation said:


> So I ended up purchasing Thrive +
> 
> Should I continue also using Excel? or only use Thrive + ?


Excel is an algaecide, using Thrive+ would not change your need for Excel. If you feel it helps I would suggest continuing its use.

Thanks
NilocG


----------



## bitemyfishdust

This was super helpful! I am awaiting delivery of my new 10 gal tank. I have not had a tank in a couple years and my memory on dosing ferts seems to be very rusty. I wasnt planning on doing co2, so along side using Thrive, would you recommend seachem flourish for micros? thanks.


Tank: Dennerle scaper's tank
lighting: LED 6,500°K, 500 Lumen, 21V. 5.5W


----------



## Jeff5614

Thrive is an all in one, contains macros and micros. There shouldn't be a need for Flourish Comp.


----------



## nilocg

bitemyfishdust said:


> This was super helpful! I am awaiting delivery of my new 10 gal tank. I have not had a tank in a couple years and my memory on dosing ferts seems to be very rusty. I wasnt planning on doing co2, so along side using Thrive, would you recommend seachem flourish for micros? thanks.
> 
> 
> Tank: Dennerle scaper's tank
> lighting: LED 6,500°K, 500 Lumen, 21V. 5.5W



As noted above, you will not need to add flourish comp in addition to Thrive.

Thanks
Colin / NilocG


----------

